# To eric, Mike 001, and Dr. Bolen



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

eric and Dr. Bolen,This is a wonderful forum and I thank you for it....Mike 001,Your tapes have made a tremendous difference in helping me with my IBS problems----I am a firm believer in them....Thanks so much..Bettie------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Whoo Hoo, Grandma!! I'm so glad you're doing the tapes with us.







And glad they've helped you so much.







JeanG


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Hi Bettie,I'm really pleased







and thank you for your comments







Best WishesMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Bettie,(Grandma) I am glad they helped you as well and I hope they continue to do so for you. Happy Valentines day to you.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

Dear Jean, Mike, and eric,I have no doubt that the tapes will continue to benefit me, as they have become a part of my daily life....eric, thanks and a Happy Valentine Day to each of you...Bettie------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2001)

smoothie


----------

